# Time For A New Cordless Set... Which Brand?



## Mathyou

Okay so my current set of cordless tools are on there last legs, the 5-6 years my current set of DeWalt 18v tools served me well. I am looking to start fresh with an entire new set of matching tools.

A cordless bandsaw is %100 a must have in the set, so that knocks out a lot of companies. (want matching tools so I can work off 1 type of battery).


So DeWalt, Milwaukee, Makita, other...?

I will need a cordless drill, bandsaw, sawzall, hammerdrill(hilti), and grinder in the set. Anything else available in the set it icing on the cake, but those are the must haves for me.

So which brand would you reccomened. The Milwaukee v18 set looks nice but my DeWalts were good to me over the past 5 years. Never used a makita tool in my life.


----------



## easttexasplumb

Milwaukee they got the best batteries, the best cordless tool is nothing without good batteries.


----------



## Qball415

Dewalt cordless for me. 6 years strong batteries replaced only once. I have used and abused them too.


----------



## Widdershins

easttexasplumb said:


> Milwaukee they got the best batteries, the best cordless tool is nothing without good batteries.


 Another vote for Milwaukee.

The only Dewalt tool I own is the now discontinued DW124.

Best right angle drill I've ever owned since I first bought it's predecessor, the Black & Decker Timber Wolf well over 25 years ago.


----------



## ToUtahNow

I have Milwaukee but the original Ni Cad batteries were garbage. I have since spent a small fortune and replaced all batteries and charger with Lithium Ion.

Mark


----------



## Titan Plumbing

Makita gets my vote!


----------



## Mississippiplum

Makita is great, I've put their tools through hell and back. 
dewalt is also great. 

Milwakie- The batteries can be troublesome.


----------



## futz

Makita. They're the best, hands down. You won't be sorry.

I started out with Makita back in the 80's. They were very good then. During the late 90's I used several other brands, but recently switched back to Makita. The other brands just aren't as good as Makita.

I wouldn't piss on a DeWalt if it was on fire. Total DIY garbage.

I ran Milwaukee for a few years. Not bad, but they didn't hold up to normal everyday construction abuse like they should. And the batteries failed for no good reason. They've probably improved since then, but I'd had enough of em. I actually have some of Milwaukee's light-duty M-12 tools that I'm pretty happy with now.


----------



## Nate21

I was a DeWalt person but I gotta say the new Makita tools seem to be the best. Small, light weight, powerful, and the batteries are awesome! Makita first, Milwaukee second as far as battery powered tools go.


----------



## Qball415

I can bore 2-9 1/16 holes through any wood stud all day long with my xrp Dewalt cordless.
Not knocking anything else. Any other cordless do that for you?
Makita for commercial rough,top out and residential trim outs.


----------



## Qball415

Pic.


----------



## ckoch407

Milwaukee M12 and 18 for me. I used to be a DeWalt fan but Milwaukee has them beat now.


----------



## ToUtahNow

Qball415 said:


> I can bore 2-9 1/16 holes through any wood stud all day long with my xrp Dewalt cordless.
> Not knocking anything else. Any other cordless do that for you?
> Makita for commercial rough,top out and residential trim outs.


My Dewalt XRP sounds like a cheap garbage disposal.

Mark


----------



## tungsten plumb

Dewalt is Black & Decker enough said:whistling2:


----------



## Widdershins

tungsten plumb said:


> Dewalt is Black & Decker enough said:whistling2:


They weren't back when I bought my first Timber Wolf.

That drill is over 25 years old and still going strong.

I've replaced brushes, the chuck and the cord in all that time.


----------



## brass plumbing

*Battery Stores*

You can batteries all shapes n sizes at great discounts at battery stores now.
I get my Bosch batteries rebuilt as needed about a day turn-a-round.
I always have a soft spot for Bosch, but, i got the m-18 for christmas. it has the bandsaw too.


----------



## drtyhands

Dewalt 18v sawzall,impact,clutch drill,clutch hammer drill
makita 12v impact(favorite and widely used)
Milwakee 12v hackzall,little pex expander,tubing cutter,Drill(sux),impact(sux).

It's a shame one can't get their package all on one battery.
Dewalt tools are junk for durability but they have the broadest tool spectrum on larger voltage.

I used another persons new 18v makita lithium kit 5 years ago,the sawzall was ergonomically out of balance.I forgot why it didn't feel right.So I never got into them when it was time to spend more money on a set.

Makita are far better made than dewalt.
Can Hitachi make anything good other than their 18vimpact?

...Just got back from looking around the internet.
Dang,makita has got some cool looking 18v stuff.Shows you how far I'm off the beaten path.

If makita hasn't changed their attention to quality I'd take a hard look at them if I was a guy getting set up.Sawzall handle still looks like it's oversized


----------



## HOMER

another vote for Milwaukee here


large selection of tools plus they have the Propex expander tools m12 and m18

here's the portable band saw from Milwaukee


----------



## RealCraftsMan

Titan Plumbing said:


> Makita gets my vote!


 
I have there new lith Ion 18v sawzall and drill and run time is a little short. A guy has the M12 and they run a little longer. I'm still happy with the Makitas I own they are about 3 months old now.


----------



## JK949

I'm a Milwaukee guy myself. If you plan to run Uponor PEX, I would give them a hard look. I used the m12 expander and it performed quite nicely. 

Milwaukee has a 5 year warranty, only Ridgid has a better one but I don't think they have a bandsaw. 

You can't really go wrong with either brand. Home Depot dropped their combo prices on the Makita kit by $60. I don't know if they still include the coupon for a free tool, you may check those out. 

If you get compact 18v batteries you can pretty much skip getting a 12v drill/impact. Makita makes a better pair, but Milwaukee makes more tools helpful to plumbers.


----------



## JK949

Do you really need a cordless grinder? A bandsaw I can see but wouldn't a corded grinder with some extension cords perform better without too much hassle?


----------



## rusak

Makita is the best out there for cordless IMO, especially their line of LXT Lithium-Ion.
I also own 4 pc. Milwaukee 18v cordless set, both of the batteries are shot already. 
Milwaukee makes really good corded tools, right angle drills and sawzalls, and I enjoy their Uponor m12 tool.


----------



## Greenguy

I have an old home depot ridgid drill I use, love the life time warranty on it, but I am looking to upgrade to the M18 Milwaukee tools. I bought the Milwaukee M12 drill for my wife she loves it for around the house, small and easy to use. I keep the M12 hackzall in the truck for cutting steel & PVC pipe at the wholesalers with, I also use a corded sawzall for bigger jobs.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

JK949 said:


> Do you really need a cordless grinder? A bandsaw I can see but wouldn't a corded grinder with some extension cords perform better without too much hassle?


I had a Dewalt cordless grinder...Ate batteries faster than anything else. And for that matter is spun slower than a 78 rpm record.


----------



## drtyhands

Widdershins said:


> They weren't back when I bought my first Timber Wolf.
> 
> That drill is over 25 years old and still going strong.
> 
> I've replaced brushes, the chuck and the cord in all that time.


The Dewalt replica don't hold up like the origional.I've had the timberwolf and let both get stolen when I left them on jobs back in the eighties.Might still be running.


----------



## tungsten plumb

Ok call me dumb but why would a plumber need a bandsaw?


----------



## Mississippiplum

tungsten plumb said:


> Ok call me dumb but why would a plumber need a bandsaw?


To cut pipe and threaded rod, and unistrut


----------



## rusak

tungsten plumb said:


> Ok call me dumb but why would a plumber need a bandsaw?


We use it for cutting unistrut and allthread


----------



## Qball415

Cut a bunch of stuff. A tri-vise is a must too.


----------



## tungsten plumb

Ooh i see how that could be convenient instead of dragging my metal chop saw around:laughing:


----------



## 504Plumber

Call me crazy but we cut all thread and unistrut either with a grinder w/ cutoff wheel or sawzall w/ metal blade. Grinder w/ tile blade to make notches in terra cotta to break off works wonders when it's tough to dig a couple more feet to fit the chain cutters.


----------



## user4

tungsten plumb said:


> Ok call me dumb but why would a plumber need a bandsaw?


A bandsaw goes through service weight and extra heavy soil pipe like nothing, if you have the right set up they are great for cutting 3 and 4 inch galvanized pipe, as well as IPS pipe.

I have never used a cordless bandsaw that was worth a squirt of piss though.


----------



## billy_awesome

Putting my 2 cents in.

For CORDED tools, milwaukee all the way

I have the M18 impact and drill, cant complain

I have the M12 pex expander, must of got a bad batch, ive sent the thing in 5 times to get fixed, also I had the m12 sawzall, basically a paper weight now (sand in it) garbage!

I feel the 12 volt tools are useless for a contractor who uses tools all day long.

I received a ridgid x4 cordless tool set for Christmas from my boss, and I gotta say the new ridgid line is pretty much equal to makita, but in fact, the sawzall is the best cordless sawzall ive ever used! And being a plumber, you use the sawzall more than anything! (hack!)


----------



## Mathyou

tungsten plumb said:


> Ok call me dumb but why would a plumber need a bandsaw?



A one-hand cordless bandsaw will pay for itself in a couple days on the right job. Instead of dragging strut, threaded rod, and other materials to a chop saw or putting them in a chain vice to cut with a large port-a-band you can just leave all your stock in a nice pile on the floor cut whatever you need in a flash. It might be the biggest time saving tool you can have on any commercial job. One boss I worked for hesitated to buy one at first, once he saw it on the job he made sure every job had 1 on site per every 2 guys.

Also if you need to make a cut on installed copper pipe where you can't spin a tubing cutter a band saw can make a much cleaner cut over a sawzall, same for galvi and black iron pipe.

The cordless grinder is used for cutting no-hub pipe that installed in tight places. Sometimes it can be much easier to mark a needed cut with a wrap-around and cut the pipe without undoing bands and dragging it to a chop saw. I refuse to use soil snappers... I don't understand why anyone would use a tool that creates such a poor cut (compared to a chop saw or a trained hand with a grinder and a cutting wheel).

I also have no use for any PEX tool, I am in Illinois. And those "cute" 12 volt tools do nothing for me... they might be nice for the occasional small trim job but to me those are toys, not tools.

The Milwaukee set looks real good, the 18v hackzall would be nice to have as an option to the sawzall for smaller jobs. I had the 12v hackzall.... batteries lasted a month... it was only used for cutting closet bolts. The 18v one looks like you could do some light rough-in with it.


----------



## rusak

504Plumber said:


> Call me crazy but we cut all thread and unistrut either with a grinder w/ cutoff wheel or sawzall w/ metal blade.


I used to do that, before I got the porta band. Using grinder to cut all thread was pain...., it would mess up the first thread and that would make it hard to screw into the red heads. 



billy_awesome said:


> I have the M12 pex expander, must of got a bad batch, ive sent the thing in 5 times to get fixed, also I had the m12 sawzall, basically a paper weight now (sand in it) garbage!


Must be a bad batch or something, my expander works fine with 1/2" and 3/4' but struggles with 1".


----------



## 907plumber

Been using nothing but Dewalt for the last 10 years. I honestly cant say how they stack up against other tools, but they hold up well to my abuse and thats good enough for me. I recently got a few of there small lithium 18v batteries and those are sure a nice change from the nicads.


----------



## red_devil

interesting, all I do is cast and either use a chop saw if I'm in a room for a long time or a grinder. Angle grinders are so versitile and you can also bevel if your working with a fitter. AS for rods not starting, just mushroom the end, starts every time. 

I could see it coming in handy for the copper. Def. beats using a mini hack saw. Do the blades last a long time on them?


----------



## Mathyou

red_devil said:


> interesting, all I do is cast and either use a chop saw if I'm in a room for a long time or a grinder. Angle grinders are so versitile and you can also bevel if your working with a fitter. AS for rods not starting, just mushroom the end, starts every time.
> 
> I could see it coming in handy for the copper. Def. beats using a mini hack saw. *Do the blades last a long time on them?*


Yes, a bandsaw blade will far outlast a sawzall blade or cutting wheel. In skilled hands a decent bandsaw blade can last a month, even under heavy use.


----------



## user7551

907plumber said:


> Been using nothing but Dewalt for the last 10 years. I honestly cant say how they stack up against other tools, but they hold up well to my abuse and thats good enough for me. I recently got a few of there small lithium 18v batteries and those are sure a nice change from the nicads.



If you like the 18v dewalts try the new 20 lithium dewalt system it works great


----------



## Mr. Kevin

*What drill/driver do you recommend?*

I've had experience with Rigid, De-Walt, and Makita drills/impact drivers. I'm in the market to purchase my own but want to make sure I make a good investment. I'm currently leaning heavily towards the Makita brush less drill. http://www.makita.com/en-us/modules/tools/ToolDetails.aspx?ID=549993 
I just wanted to see if anyone had experience with this "newer" technology or has a better recommendation.

I'm looking for a well rounded drill. Something that can serve its purpose for all types of tasks.


----------



## plbgbiz

I love my Bosch impact driver and drill combo.


----------



## gear junkie

Dewalt impact driver. Use a Makita chuck adapter for using drill bits.


----------



## Mr. Kevin

I looked at the Bosch and enjoy the idea of a virtually indestructable drill. However, I don't know anyone who has personally had one nor have I ever seen one on a job site so I've been more cautious when approaching their product line. How long have you had you current combo set and have you found a task they couldn't complete? Do they live up to their implied durability?


----------



## plbgbiz

I have had it for a couple of years. I decided on it based on its reviews in a wood working magazine. The impact driver drove more 3" lag screws than Dewalt, Ridgid, or Makita.


----------



## user4

I have a Hilti 18v hammer drill and a Hilti 12v impact driver, they use the same charger and I have no complaints, other than the fact that I never use the impact driver cause it makes too much damned noise.

I have a compressor on my truck and air tools are far superior to electric tools for any given job that I have to do.


----------



## PlumberDave

I really like the milwalke(spelling) M12's that little impact driver fits in my bags easy and the past two weekends has been driving 3.5 and 4" wood screws hours on end with no problems.


----------



## Qball415

PlumberDave said:


> I really like the milwalke(spelling) M12's that little impact driver fits in my bags easy and the past two weekends has been driving 3.5 and 4" wood screws hours on end with no problems.


I have 4 pieces of M12's now and so far my drill driver and hackzall are my favorite and ride in my tool bag always.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing

I have a hilti 14.4v drill and an impact driver which have copped abuse after abuse and they haven't quit yet but the best hardiest ballsiest cordless I've used was an apprentice's Panasonic 21.6. I was instantly jealous and once my hilti finally gives up (probably not for a long azz time) ill be getting a Panasonic combo kit. It was powerful, smooth, good chuck and it lasts forever between charges.


----------



## user2090

I think that combo you posted is what I have. When I worked at another shop they were all Dewalt and the old style batteries, at another I had to purchase my own, and found a deal on Ridgid. 

I'm more than happy with the Makita set I have, and plan on expanding it.


----------



## Stockerston

My father was a locksmith and used his Dewalt day in-day out (locksmithing takes a heavy toll on drills). in 12 years of using his drill just about every day for work and home projects it broke once. So i'm personally i'm sticking with Dewalt


----------



## futz

Makita.


----------



## plbgbiz

There may be something here worth looking at>> Recent Cordless Thread


----------



## PlumberJ

Ridgid


----------



## johnlewismcleod

Qball415 said:


> I have 4 pieces of M12's now and so far my drill driver and hackzall are my favorite and ride in my tool bag always.


This. Love my Milwaukee 12V stuff. Very compact and powerful :thumbsup:


----------



## JK949

Reading comprehension can really suck on this board sometimes. 

Both Makita and Milwaukee offer BRUSHLESS motors. I don't know anyone who has used them yet. I typically wait until a full combo gets released to get the best return for my money. Milwaukee is putting out a new battery soon, not sure what Makita is doing.


----------



## johnlewismcleod

JK949 said:


> Reading comprehension can really suck on this board sometimes...


Agreed. 

Probably guilty as charged ...but what the  are you talking about?


Edit: Ooops...found it. Thanks Biz :thumbsup:


----------



## Jerseyboy

I use 28V and 12V Milwaukee, still have 18V Milwaukee but only use flashlight. 28V has good power and can drill up to 3 1/2" with the wood hole saws. I seldom use any corded tools anymore. Only problem is I eat up a lot of batteries. 18 & 28 are guaranteed for 3 yrs. so I have had about 7 or 8 replaced (and get another 3 yrs on replacements).


----------



## Widdershins

Jerseyboy said:


> I use 28V and 12V Milwaukee, still have 18V Milwaukee but only use flashlight. 28V has good power and can drill up to 3 1/2" with the wood hole saws. I seldom use any corded tools anymore. Only problem is I eat up a lot of batteries. 18 & 28 are guaranteed for 3 yrs. so I have had about 7 or 8 replaced (and get another 3 yrs on replacements).


Actually, it's 5 years or 2000 charges on the v18 and v28 batteries.

The battery has an internal clock and it logs the day it is first charged and then logs each charging cycle.


----------



## rocksteady

JK949 said:


> Reading comprehension can really suck on this board sometimes.
> 
> Both Makita and Milwaukee offer BRUSHLESS motors. I don't know anyone who has used them yet. I typically wait until a full combo gets released to get the best return for my money. Milwaukee is putting out a new battery soon, not sure what Makita is doing.


I went in to HD to get a bare Makita impact about a week ago and saw the new brushless ones on sale. I was set on spending $99 for the bare regular impact but with the new brushless one on sale for $239 with a charger and two batteries, I jumped on it. I've only used it about 10 times but it works awesome. I guess it's supposed to run longer on a battery, have more power and just plain last longer but time will tell. So far, I'm happy.







Paul


----------



## Narin

Milwaukee or Makita.


----------



## plumber45

Makita! Impact driver, light powerful and the light on it is great


----------



## Will

I used to use Makita cordless, but Dewalts new 20v line is the best out there now.


----------



## user4

Will said:


> I used to use Makita cordless, but Dewalts new 20v line is the best out there now.


Compared to what?


----------



## justme

Killertoiletspider said:


> Compared to what?


The 20 volt batteries last forever compared to other batteries out there like makita ,ridgid and milwaukee


----------



## Will

Well for one based off my post Makita. I've used plenty other bands as well.


----------



## user4

Will said:


> Well for one based off my post Makita. I've used plenty other bands as well.


I'd put Hilti up there with any of them, and dare them to produce a tool that will last as long.


----------



## Airgap

Killertoiletspider said:


> I'd put Hilti up there with any of them, and dare them to produce a tool that will last as long.


A Hilti rep came by our shop a few years ago to show us some cordless stuff, and the chuck locked up on him in his demo drill....:laughing:

We watched him wrestle that thing for a while, and he just got redder and redder....:laughing: Finally said sorry and left...

Thanks for stopping by....


----------



## Widdershins

I buy cordless tools with durability, continuity and bang for the buck in mind. I also do not want to have to carry several different brands of batteries and chargers.

I settled on the Milwaukee V28 and V18 lines 8 or 9 years ago because they were the highest powered tools at the time -- Bosch came out with a 36 volt line not too long after, but I was already heavily invested in Milwaukee cordless tools.

I also liked the backward compatibility of Milwaukee's batteries when they switched from ni cad to lithium ion. The selection/variety of tools was also a major selling point.

As for sub-compact tools, I looked at both Bosch and Milwaukee and settled on Milwaukee because of the huge variety of tools offered under the M12 line.

I also own 2 tools in Milwaukee's M18 line -- I have the PEX expander tool and the 1/4" drive impacter tool. I'm happy with both of them.


----------



## jacoblong1231

Hitachi. I love them. Built great. If your take care of them, they can last long time. Another brand is mulwakii. Thats another brand my friend swears by. I haven't seen any difference. 

Plumber @ Niard Drain Philadelphia.


----------



## PlungerJockey

I have been using 18v Milwakee for the past year. I did'nt really like the sawz-all. I picked up a 20v Dewalt set last week for 449 and I've been really happy with it.


----------



## Baloo

I really like the 18v Milwakee set I got earlie this year. The Hackzall has really proven to be a great tool. I like it much better then the sawzall. The impact driver and the hammer drill also have been great. I'm sold.

On a side note since it is the Halloween season I found a new use for the Hackzall. Carving pumpkins. LOL. It worked great for cutting the tops off, and gave the family a great laugh. Yeah, I know there probably is a ******* joke coming


----------



## GREENPLUM

I think I want a 20v dewalt sawzall


----------



## Will

GREENPLUM said:


> I think I want a 20v dewalt sawzall


I got one a week or so ago. Thing is a beast.


----------



## smoldrn

Baloo said:


> I really like the 18v Milwakee set I got earlie this year. The Hackzall has really proven to be a great tool. I like it much better then the sawzall. The impact driver and the hammer drill also have been great. I'm sold.
> 
> On a side note since it is the Halloween season I found a new use for the Hackzall. Carving pumpkins. LOL. It worked great for cutting the tops off, and gave the family a great laugh. Yeah, I know there probably is a ******* joke coming


When you get good with it. you'll learn how to filet fish with it, like me.:laughing:


----------



## RW Plumbing

It's Milwaukee. I used to live there...


----------

